# Everglades Camping Trip March 18th - 21st



## Weedy

Ok guys, there has been a little bit of intrest in a weekend down in the glades. So here goes what I have thought about:

I was thinking about some place new, "Panther Key". It's outside the park boundries so we are not bound by a limited # of people showing up. It could be 3 boats or it could be 30 boats, who cares! I have never been to "Panther Key", well, not in the last 35 years and I do not remember what it is like down there. Everyone that I have talked to about it have all said the same thing, it's a nice place and no rangers to piss ya off! Access is real simple, you splash at "Port of the Islands", park across the street on there property and head out. 
Again, I have not been there before, however, we would not be bound by "The Park" rules and could have a fire (not in a small grill either), plenty of adult beverages and as many dang people as we wanted!! 
I just talked to the marina at POI (Port of the Islands) and they charge $10 per night for parking and $5 to splash the boat. I am going to talk to the manager on saturday to see if we got a big enough turn out to give us a better break on the parking per night. I know some of you are not into the camping thing, so there is another option (not for me anyways!), They do have a resort there (small) and you can get a room for around $180 per night ! Again, not for me anyway!!!!!! 

One of the last trips I put together down in the park off the Gheenoe site was a BLAST! Especially when a couple of the guys decided to drink Curtis adult beverages!!!! Then after that was all said and done, Curtis and I ended up taking the drunks (a polite term at the time) back to there campsite 10 miles further down into the glades at about midnight! It was one of the coolest boat rides coming back to our site at 2-3 in the morning flying thru some of the creeks at mach one in the middle of the night! Anyway, the thread went 26 pages of questions, comments and a whole lot of BS! For Tom I will post this:
just for you Tom: 

First we have 2 pages of pics to get every one excited 

Next we have to figure out the dates (good for 2 pages) 

Then we have the ole in/out- in/out. You know who got the kitchen pass. (1-1/2) pages 

Now we have to decide who is picking up the permits (1-2 page) 

Then the time of arrival (1 page) 

Accommodations for late arrivals (1 page) 

Return time & day (1/2 page) 

What to bring (1-page) 

Where to stay (1 page) 

What's legal (1 page) 

And then the regular BS that has nothing to do with the trip can easily run 1 to 5 pages. 

My math comes up min 14 pages so 10 is looking pretty good. 

However, this post goes into the BS category that will consume 1 to 5 pages. 


Ok, now that that is out of the way, who wants to go spend 3-4 days down in the glades for some fishin, camping, laughing and a whole lot of frigging memories that we get to use against each other? The dates are March 18th-21st. March 25th-28th will be a backup in case of bad weather. You can show up for 1 day or all 4 days, it's up to you. This trip is not limited to gheenoes like mine in the past, lets have a "Microskiff" Rally/get together!


----------



## Taterides

*Re: Everglades Camping Trip*

These trips suck. But I will go anyway. Tate (jason)


----------



## Weedy

*Re: Everglades Camping Trip*



> These trips suck. But I will go anyway.  Tate (jason)



The trips don't suck, YOU suck! Jason!!!!!! [smiley=finger.gif]


----------



## anytide

*Re: Everglades Camping Trip*

VERY interesting !!!! -I,m gonna watch this thread closely !!
-anytide


----------



## iMacattack

*Re: Everglades Camping Trip*

I'm in.


----------



## iMacattack

*Re: Everglades Camping Trip*



> VERY interesting !!!! -I,m gonna watch this thread closely !!
> -anytide


Nothing to watch, just put it on your calendar and show up.. ;D


----------



## anytide

*Re: Everglades Camping Trip*

I love fishing Flamingo area-hard to leave -the only place i've seen goliath's on the beach --amazing
-anytide


----------



## Gramps

*Re: Everglades Camping Trip*

I'm in. 


Is it time to go yet? ;D


----------



## Strike_III

*Re: Everglades Camping Trip*

Very interested...... but those March dates fall during my kid's spring break so I will have to watch and see if the dates change. I've never fished north of Tiger Key so that could be a fun trip.

Mike


----------



## HighSide25

*Re: Everglades Camping Trip*

Costa Rica billfishing/ ziplining those dates. darn


----------



## TomFL

*Re: Everglades Camping Trip*

SHAZAAM! 

I'm in!!

Don't care 'bout the dates. I'm in. Never been, want to do it. 

-T


----------



## Weedy

*Re: Everglades Camping Trip*



> Costa Rica billfishing/ ziplining those dates. darn



That's ok, everyone was invited except YOU!!!!!


----------



## Delmer

*Re: Everglades Camping Trip*

Anybody know how far it is from launch site to campsite. I would love to attend but all I have right now is my Yak. Don't want a 2 day paddle.


----------



## iMacattack

*Re: Everglades Camping Trip*



> Anybody know how far it is from launch site to campsite. I would love to attend but all I have right now is my Yak. Don't want a 2 day paddle.


Offer to pay gas and beer and I'm sure you can catch a ride with another microskiffer...


----------



## Delmer

*Re: Everglades Camping Trip*



> Anybody know how far it is from launch site to campsite. I would love to attend but all I have right now is my Yak. Don't want a 2 day paddle.
> 
> 
> 
> Offer to pay gas and beer and I'm sure you can catch a ride with another microskiffer...
Click to expand...


I can do that..... Any going have an empty seat and maybe room for the Yak I am making the offer. Gas money and a 12 pack or 2 for a ride there AND back?


----------



## Weedy

*Re: Everglades Camping Trip*

Based upon what I checked on google earth, it's 8 miles to the SE side of the island. Also, the first 5 miles (approx) is all no wake zone. If you look up on google earth "Port of the Islands" in Collier County and then put in "Panther Key" in Collier County you will see were you would have to go. Depending on what time frame you would be leaving the marina, I'm sure some one would tow you out thru the "No Wake" zone to make it a little easier for ya.


----------



## tom_in_orl

*Re: Everglades Camping Trip*

Lets make March 18th-21st as the primary dates and March 25th-28th the alternate date in case of severe weather.


----------



## Weedy

*Re: Everglades Camping Trip*

Works for me, the closer you get to April, then you start to get into all the spring breakers and it becomes a real mad house (at least inside the park).


----------



## Delmer

*Re: Everglades Camping Trip*



> Based upon what I checked on google earth, it's 8 miles to the SE side of the island. Also, the first 5 miles (approx) is all no wake zone. If you look up on google earth "Port of the Islands" in Collier County and then put in "Panther Key" in Collier County you will see were you would have to go. Depending on what time frame you would be leaving the marina, I'm sure some one would tow you out thru the "No Wake" zone to make it a little easier for ya.




Thanks for that info. I can't get my Google Earth to load this morning for some reason. I'll take a tow. As it gets closer I will start checking for a tow. I may not need the Yak but if the winds are good it would be great to get out in it. Never been down to that area and really looking forward to it.


----------



## anytide

*Re: Everglades Camping Trip*

looks like an easy enough route-well protected from wind,,is that long canal all NO-WAKE zone???thru canal down faka union river and your there-- EASY!!!! - i like it ,,a lot shorter than the flamingo trip for me...
-anytide


----------



## tom_in_orl

*Dates have been finalized

March 18th - 21st
*

Backup dates for sever weather are March 25th - 28th


----------



## HighSide25

well, good news for me, bad news for yall.
my costa trip is before the dates for this trip, so it looks like ill be able to make it.

hopefully ill have some tequilla and dorado to bring with me, if not, maybe someone can bring a bit of beam ;D


----------



## DJ

This sounds like a fun trip, I am going to mark it on calander. Be a good time to meet a few people. I'm trying to talk brothers into it also, so maybe 2 skiffs from jacksonville making the way down there.


----------



## anytide

Question for you 'poon slayers,,does the tarpon migration start around this time?? do i have a shot at schools or some solo's hiding in the back country holes??? maybe water temps. will dictate -has to be better than the Skyway bridge fiasco :-? around here in the summer!!
any help ? thanks guys -anytide


----------



## Taterides

Last year I had a Baby Poon hop in the Gheenoe all on its own. They are around just gotta find them.


----------



## anytide

i can just seee that- lil' poon destroying everything in the skiff-that would sure break the silence..I've been to flamingo/choko/goodland all in march and the wind kickd my butt hope its better this spring--always somewhere to hide though!!!  i'd love jumpin' some little poons in the skinny water, cant get any better than that!!!
                                  -anytide


----------



## HighSide25

my cousin caught a 20-30#er last trip near camp lonesome.


----------



## MATT

I am in....


----------



## Weedy

> I am in....


 [smiley=eek2.gif] for camping??????


----------



## MATT

> I am in....
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=eek2.gif]  for camping??????
Click to expand...

Got a new TentCot with my BPS Gift cards.


----------



## fishhawk

I'm in, any idea how long it would take to get to the marina from Sebastian


----------



## Flyline

I'm thinking about coming down here too. I'll bring the pontoon boat with a kayak in it. If anybody need a ride or load a kayak then let me know.

As long it's 8 miles ride to the campsite and deep enough to run. 

Looks like I'm in.


----------



## iMacattack

> I'm in, any idea how long it would take to get to the marina from Sebastian


25000 Tamiami Trail East, Naples, FL 34114

This is the address of the marina/resort...


----------



## iMacattack

> As long it's 8 miles ride to the campsite and deep enough to run.


Yes you'll be fine.


----------



## iMacattack

I use Round Key Tidal info for that area...

Thursday, March 18, 2010
3:22 AM EDT High tide 3.46 Feet
7:32 AM EDT Sunrise
8:48 AM EDT Moonrise
9:29 AM EDT Low tide 0.65 Feet
2:45 PM EDT High tide 4.09 Feet
7:36 PM EDT Sunset
10:16 PM EDT Low tide -0.26 Feet
10:20 PM EDT Moonset

Friday, March 19, 2010
4:08 AM EDT High tide 3.21 Feet
7:31 AM EDT Sunrise
9:27 AM EDT Moonrise
9:51 AM EDT Low tide 0.87 Feet
3:05 PM EDT High tide 4.14 Feet
7:36 PM EDT Sunset
11:00 PM EDT Low tide -0.27 Feet
11:18 PM EDT Moonset

Saturday, March 20, 2010
5:06 AM EDT High tide 2.93 Feet
7:30 AM EDT Sunrise
10:11 AM EDT Moonrise
10:13 AM EDT Low tide 1.09 Feet
3:35 PM EDT High tide 4.14 Feet
7:37 PM EDT Sunset
11:52 PM EDT Low tide -0.23 Feet

Sunday, March 21, 2010
12:18 AM EDT Moonset
6:20 AM EDT High tide 2.68 Feet
7:29 AM EDT Sunrise
10:35 AM EDT Low tide 1.30 Feet
11:01 AM EDT Moonrise
4:13 PM EDT High tide 4.08 Feet
7:37 PM EDT Sunset


----------



## Gramps

About what time would we be launching? Thinking about driving down Thurs. morning or Wens. night...


----------



## GTSRGTSR

> I'm in, any idea how long it would take to get to the marina from Sebastian



Its 1:45 from Fellsmere to me and 2:30 to Everglades City... 4 hours 15 min...


----------



## Brett

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Sebastian&1s=FL&1y=US&1l=27.816111&1g=-80.470833&1v=CITY&2c=Chokoloskee&2s=FL&2y=US&2l=25.8125&2g=-81.362198&2v=CITY


I have no life...but I keep myself occupied.


----------



## fishhawk

Thanks, guess I could of done that. I do'nt care if it is 20hrs. I'm going!


----------



## costefishnt

sounds boring.


----------



## Flyline

> sounds boring.


ok then stay home...... [smiley=thumbsdownsmileyanim.gif]


----------



## Taterides

I'm tellin ya these things suck....You guys stay home and I'll let you know how it went.


----------



## Weedy

> sounds boring.



Especially when somkebody can't keep there mouth shut when we play a pratical joke on someone!!!!!!!!


----------



## HighSide25

> sounds boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when somkebody can't keep there mouth shut when we play a pratical joke on someone!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


i hate practical jokes. thanks god for the only "gentleman" there!


----------



## DrDan

Well, I may crawl out from under my rock for this trip. March should be a good time!

Weedy, will you need a confirmed 'I'm in' for this? Since we aren't in the park, I guess not.


----------



## zero_gravity

So if this campout is still on I'll be there with my sons 
Every time I have passed panther I have not seen any porta- johns.


----------



## Weedy

Eric, there won't be a portapottie cause it's not with in the park, Dan, don't need any #'s as to who is coming and who isn't. With it not being in the park, we don't have to have a permit. It will be nice as we get closer to get a head count just so we all know who is and who isn't. I'm sure it will be toooooo boring for skirtis so I wasn't planning on him ;D!


----------



## Gramps

Anyone know around what time would we all be launching?  I'm trying to decide when/what days to take off.


PS the average temps for the month of March is high 79 and low of 58 with 2" of rain. Dang it should be nice!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Its 8 miles to the site. Since most of the ride is a a strait shot down a canal. I don't think we are planning any group launches at this time. Best bet is to just plot it on a GPS. Google earlth is an easy place to get all the coordinates you need. If you do need help I am sure one of us will be happy to meet you at the ramp. 










If you zoom in on Google Earth you can actually see a bunch of boats on the NW side of Panther Key.


----------



## Gramps

Thanks Tom! I was not sure how much role the tide would play in the trip, creating a good window to launch.

I will plan on arriving at the marina ~9am on the 18th.


----------



## sshawn75

Sounds like a good time, I'm in.


----------



## skinnywater3

i mite be in for 2


----------



## MATT

> Thanks Tom!  I was not sure how much role the tide would play in the trip, creating a good window to launch.
> 
> I will plan on arriving at the marina ~9am on the 18th.


should start a caravan down. Bud from Sebastian, I am going from Vero Beach, You from Stuart. What about out-cast ?


----------



## fishhawk

Matt, sounds good to me. Hey Tom thanks for posting the pic's and info.


----------



## DuckNut

The tide will have no affect on the ride down the canal. There are sizeable boats that use the canal all the time.


----------



## paint it black

This has me interested.
I will like to check it out, but I might be working.


----------



## JoshW

I'm a definite maybe ;D

So long as no one will be offended if I'm not in a microskiff.  Gonna bring the Ranger Ghost instead.  

Anybody have any idea how secure the truck/trailer parking is?

Josh


----------



## Weedy

This is a bring what you got trip!! Not just micros, just a weekend for us all to get together and tip a few back and catch some fishies! Parking is at a very safe location from what I have been told and it is at a resort/hotel. I have never heard of any problems, I'm sure it will be as safe as parking at the park down in Everglade City. 

This looks like a hoot!
I'm tentative for 2..checkin w/ my bro to see if he can swing it.
Ouestions:
How bad are the sand gnats?
Cell coverage (PCS), VHF radios? (I have one)
Medical emergencies?
Does some one bring a pontoon barge to get all the gear there? hand tools, firewood, grill, coolers, 42" plasma screen TV...oh.. did you say primitive? 
or.. bring only what U can carry?
What's bitin' there in March?...figure the snook will be toast 4 sure.

I went on a camping trip that the gnats were so thick you couldn't breathe.....we all bailed. 

This was sent to me via pm, if you have any questions, post them so everyone can see the questions. You might be asking/answering the same thing for someone else. 

As to the bugs, when the sun goes down and when the sun comes up, the no-see-ums will problay be out. However, we will be on a beach so there shouldn't be a problem. 
Medical emergencies, knock on wood we haven't had any on any of our trips, *YET*! If there is, we are not that far from the ramp to get help if need be!
Cell phones might work, they might not, I haven't ran that area before!
Bring what you can carry! 

Because this is a *VERY *popular campsite and fires are allowed, I would suggest that everyone bring a small amount of fire wood. You can buy the bags of it from publix, walmart etc and it is already cut and in a bag (no mess in the boat). One bag from everyone should be enough, otherwise, I guess we will have to go hunt some wood down.

Weedy

PS, The group of guys that go down with me normally all have a hand held vhfs. They work good for the most part and a mounted vhf would only work better. If you are concerned about keeping in contact with the group or others, get a vhf and learn how to use it!!


----------



## Weedy

Couple of picks of "Panther Key".


----------



## HighSide25

weedy, can i borrow a motor?


----------



## TomFL

> Thanks Tom!  I was not sure how much role the tide would play in the trip, creating a good window to launch.
> 
> I will plan on arriving at the marina ~9am on the 18th.
> 
> 
> 
> should start a caravan down. Bud from Sebastian, I am going from Vero Beach, You from Stuart. What about out-cast ?
Click to expand...

Me from Stuart also....

-T


----------



## Weedy

> weedy, can i borrow a motor?



Yea, a law mower and you can come cut my grass!!!!! [smiley=tongueout.gif]


----------



## Lil_Tate

found it.

thinking bout bringing my daughter.

anyone else bringing their kids.
she is 6.

any port a johns there for her? or for me for that matter? ;D


----------



## Lil_Tate

i am in and just like that I am out.

Wife's going away that weekend 
Dammit


----------



## tom_in_orl

Only 5 pages so far. Must be the economy. :


----------



## JoeWelbourn

I just spend 4 days deep in the Everglades and the fishing was brutal. I personally think it will take years for the Everglades fishery to rebound post cold-kill. It was very different than just 40 days ago.


----------



## HighSide25

> i am in and just like that I am out.
> 
> Wife's going away that weekend
> Dammit



Tate, if she is leaving, and you are bringing the kids anyway, whats the big deal? you got home security im sure


----------



## Lil_Tate

> i am in and just like that I am out.
> 
> Wife's going away that weekend
> Dammit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tate, if she is leaving, and you are bringing the kids anyway, whats the big deal?  you got home security im sure
Click to expand...

Daughter is fine (she's 6)
my son is only 2.
I am sure he would have a blast but still a little to young yet I think.


----------



## HighSide25

dang

heck i doubt ill go now, i think i might have some 2 year olds running 'round somewhere in the world


----------



## iMacattack

> I just spend 4 days deep in the Everglades and the fishing was brutal.


Agreed, deep backcountry got hammered, but the drains on the gulf were very productive for me last weekend.


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am still stoked about this trip. [smiley=alcholic.gif]


----------



## saltflyer

Sorry I won't be able to make it down with you guys - that would have been a good time. However, I will be there the following week (Mar 29-Apr 2).

Scout out some good spots for me!


----------



## fishhawk

I'm in Ft. Myers working at the FS boat and fishing show. I plan on heading down to Port of the Isle tomorrow. I'm going to check out the ramp and parking at the marina. Don't have much time to spend there gotta be in Ft. Lauderdale in the afternoon to pickup the the native skiff I bought from keynole.


----------



## fishhawk

stopped at the marina at POI yesterday talked to the lady that was working there. She showed me the parking area for overnight parking looks pretty safe, she also talked about discount for groups. The ramp is in great shape and price for non ethanol gas is around $3.50


----------



## paint it black

I'm free off of work now for these days for sure.

Now I just need to buy an outboard, and hope the copperhead is built on schedule.


----------



## Gramps

> I'm free off of work now for these days for sure.
> 
> Now I just need to buy an outboard, and hope the copperhead is built on schedule.


You can ride with me or we can slap the Mercury on the Copperhead! ;D

I'm counting the days T -31...


----------



## paint it black

> I'm free off of work now for these days for sure.
> 
> Now I just need to buy an outboard, and hope the copperhead is built on schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> You can ride with me or we can slap the Mercury on the Copperhead!  ;D
> 
> I'm counting the days T -31...
Click to expand...


I'm game. lol

I might be coming across a 15 4 stroke yam that will be too small to power the copperhead but a buddy has it and wants to give it to me if I spray his car black for him. 
I'll be idling around at full throttle...lol


----------



## MATT

I know where you can get a 2-smoke 25 Johnson deliverd to Ankona if your ready to buy.


----------



## paint it black

Looking to go with a new four stroke. 30-40 depending on whether I go tiller or side console. Haven't figured that out yet


----------



## aaronshore

That copperhead runs great with a tiller 25hp on it Eric.


----------



## Gramps

*Fluff Chuckin'*

Can anyone tell me what the fishing will be like around Panther Key?  Much opportunity for fly fishing? If so, what patterns? Standard kwan, slider, clouser, EP minnow affair? 5, 8 or 10wt? Is it more flats, mangrove creeks, structure, or river fishing?

I saw a guy on TV fishing for triple tail on crab pot buoys out of 10k Islands, is there an opportunity for that near us?


----------



## Weedy

Guys I wish I could give you more info on the area. I have never fished in this area and for that matter, never been down to Panther Key. I will see what I can dig up for you all and post what I find out. 

Weedy


----------



## tom_in_orl

I have never been to Panther Key either but I have done the Microskiff equivalent of sleeping at a Holiday Inn and bought a Top Spot map for the area.

Out front of Panther Key is Gomez Point. It and many of the ocean facing islands are considered a decent trout spot this time of year and there may even be pompano in the area. A few areas are known to hold reds too. Further outside where some of the deeper channels empty into the Gulf you can find cobia and spanish macs. Even further out sharks and tarpon are said to be in Gullivan Bay this time of year. 

I do not plan on fishing the inside for obvious reasons.


----------



## paint it black

> That copperhead runs great with a tiller 25hp on it Eric.


I was thinking 30 tiller so I can keep up with my buddies in their skiffs. lol
I don't want to be left behind.

Cruising 26-28 and top end 32-34 would be fine.


----------



## aaronshore

Its not about keeping up with your buddies skiffs. Its about fishing where they can't!! LOL I'm just sayin if you find a killer deal on a 25tiller snatch it up. You will be happy.


----------



## Flyline

> Looking to go with a new four stroke. 30-40 depending on whether I go tiller or side console. Haven't figured that out yet


Get a 30hp tohatsu 4-stroke efi with tilt and trim and u won't be sorry.


----------



## Gramps

> I have never been to Panther Key either but I have done the Microskiff equivalent of sleeping at a Holiday Inn and bought a Top Spot map for the area.


Good point Tom! After you replied I started finding Everglades City & 10,000 island reports, seems like the fishing is good and rebounding still. Redfish on the flats and snook returning from offshore to their old haunts.


Guys do me a favor, don't clutter/derail this thread with the Copperhead stuff please. Ya I'm a crotchety arse sometimes, there is a reason they call me Gramps.


----------



## paint it black

> I have never been to Panther Key either but I have done the Microskiff equivalent of sleeping at a Holiday Inn and bought a Top Spot map for the area.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point Tom! After you replied I started finding Everglades City & 10,000 island reports, seems like the fishing is good and rebounding still. Redfish on the flats and snook returning from offshore to their old haunts.
> 
> 
> Guys do me a favor, don't clutter/derail this thread with the Copperhead stuff please.  Ya I'm a crotchety arse sometimes, there is a reason they call me Gramps.
Click to expand...


I'm ready for some fishin'.
So if I can bum a ride off someone else, or idle over I will! lol


----------



## Weedy

Southbound,

I would run whatever you have, heck there is one guy that will be bring a kayak to this campout!!


----------



## MATT

Just get to the Island most of us will have an open seat for fishing...Just have to unload the TentCot and you can fish with me.


----------



## fishhawk

I'll have a open seat also, I don't know how to fish but I got a big COOLER ;D


----------



## Gramps

To bring this info over from CustomGheenoe: We are going to have 5 or 6 folks from the Stuart/Vero/Sebastian area heading south on the trip and MATT has volunteered to lead the caravan 

I suggest meeting at Ruby Tuesday's off the Palm City Turnpike exit and heading out by 7am on Thursday the 18th. And no, they are not open for a bloody mary breakfast...


----------



## MATT

so.....who's bring coffee? is there a Dunkin Donuts near by?


----------



## HighSide25

figures i will be coming down via I-75 this time, if i go. any west coasters gonna be going down for this trip?


----------



## Weedy

> any west coasters gonna be going down for this trip?


Duh, yes!!


----------



## CatchBravo

looks like its going to be a fun trip!


----------



## pole_position

*Re: Everglades Camping Trip*

When did they add the "ziplines" at the Blue Marlin? ;D



> Costa Rica billfishing/ ziplining those dates. darn


----------



## pole_position

> well, good news for me, bad news for yall.
> my costa trip is before the dates for this trip, so it looks like ill be able to make it.
> 
> hopefully ill have some tequilla and dorado to bring with me, if not, maybe someone can bring a bit of beam ;D


Hell with the Beam how bout a boat load of hot Ticas!!


----------



## tom_in_orl

http://www.dep.state.fl.us/gwt/paddling/Segments/Segment%2013/Segment13.htm



> Florida Circumnavigational Saltwater Paddling Trail
> 
> Segment 13
> 
> Rookery Bay/Ten Thousand Islands
> 
> Just to the east of your campsite is Panther Key. This was where one of the area’s most colorful characters once lived—Old John Gomez. Born in the 1770s, Gomez claimed to have met Napoleon, served with the pirate Jose Gaspar (Gasparilla), fought in the Second Seminole War, and operated as a blockade-runner during the Civil War. He named his home Panther Key because panthers would swim to the island and eat his goats. Old John Gomez attracted many visitors and writers to Panther Key until his death in 1900 at age 122.


----------



## costefishnt

may be there as well, but i go no where without my best buddy. fear not though he knows more cuss words than I and he even opens my beers.

kyle, you touch my beam i kill you in the face till dead.


----------



## Weedy

> kyle, you touch my beam i kill you in the face till dead.



We can play a joke on him if people can keep their MOUTH SHUT!!!!!!! He will get to trashed to remember the last time!!!!


----------



## Gramps

Pretty neat article for the fly fisherman http://www.flytyer.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=841&Itemid=90

Is it about time for the gear guide or roll call?


----------



## tom_in_orl

Good Article!


----------



## fishhawk

Found this site last night. www.paradisecoastblueway.com


----------



## Weedy

> for the gear guide


Bear with me, are you talking about a pack out list or items to take??


----------



## Gramps

The gear list you've posted before listing equipment for the boat, camping, and food. And also a list of who is going.


----------



## Weedy

Ok, I'll dig it up for ya!


----------



## Weedy

Ok Guys, I would like to see about a head count just as a heads up for me. If you think you might make it, speak up, If you *ARE* going to go, speak up! If you think you want to go, but know deep down that you *can't* or* WON'T *go, don't put anything down! 
Thanks
Weedy


PS, We have NO max # of campers on this trip, just an FYI for you guys


----------



## Taterides

IN for Sat and Sun. :-*


----------



## Gramps

I'm in Thursday through Sunday.


----------



## gergheenoe

Hi guys, I am in for Thurs-Sun if My vacation days are approved. :


----------



## fishhawk

I'll be there thursday till sunday


----------



## Weedy

> if My vacation days are approved. :



I'll say a prayer or two for ya and keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## tom_in_orl

I will be there with my son lil' Tommy Thurs - Sun


----------



## Weedy

Here is my pack out list that I have added to and taken somethings away from:
(putting this up for some of the people that will be coming down have never done this type of stuff before)

Here is my gear list from 5yrs ago:Capt, 
Here is a list of what I normaly take, my buddy that goes always seems to have less, but he is never as comfortable as me . It seems rather large, however, I use all of it. Some of it is normal boat and fishing gear, but I wanted to my full list. 

Boat Equipment: 
Paddle 
pushpole 
dock lines x2 
Large mushroom anchor w/75' line 
small anchor w/short line 
flare kit/safety eqipment 
plug in stern light 
fire ext. 
gps / gps 
PFD 
3-5gallon fuel cans (w/oil premixed) 

Camping Gear 
tent w/ground cloth 
sleeping bag 
backpacking stove w/fuel 
poncho liner 
poncho 
cooking pan 
camping dish w/utensils 
lantern w/fuel 
head lamp w/extra batteries 

Fishing gear 
3 spinning rods 
1 cast net (Might leave it home this year) 
small bucket w/can opner 
tackle box 
small dip net 

personal gear 
2-pair long pants 
2-pair shorts 
sockets,undies 
4-t-shirts 
sneakers w/socks 
dive booties 
towel 
spit kit 



Food List:

This is my food list: 
Large cooler 
water (3-gallons, cleaning, (dishes/personel) and drinking) 
coffee (instant) 
creamer/sugar 
paper towels (1/2 roll) 
soap (dish) 
sponge 
I use a black plastic "tuff box" from Walmart to keep dry food in. (Make sure lib can be tied down some way, ***** are verrrrrryyyyyy smart down there!!) 
4 freeze dried meals (dinner) 
lunch meat/cheese 
bread 
eggs/bacon 
butter 
mustard 
lemon (for fish if I'm lucky) 
oil for cooking fish 

Items I forgot in other areas: 
Extra spark plugs and tool to replace 
snifle gear (rain gear) 
bug spray 
oil mixing bottle 
ID/Fishing licenes 
camera/camcorder (in dry box) 
Cell phone, won't have reception in all areas, but in an emerency, it might get that signal 
I think cell phones do get signals in this area, not sure.
Charts (there are three of them that cover the whole wilderness waterway, I will dig them up and post the NOAA chart numbers later. 
As to the freeze dried meals, you can get them at sports athoruity(sp). Each meal is about 7 dollars and are pretty good. Bass pro has some also or any other camping/hiking/backpacking store. They are pretty good and have good flavor. Cooking is easy, just add boiling water to it, let sit for ten minutes and you have a great meal. 
I think that I have everything, if I forgot something I will add it on at the bottom of this message.


I have added to the list a small knock off weber and 2 rib-eyes


----------



## Brett

You got me to wondering so I looked.
This is the AT&T coverage map...
Left edge of the map is Panther Key.
Depending where you are on the island
looks like you might show some signal bars.


----------



## Weedy

Should of known, only you my friend Brett, only you!!!! Thanks for the coverage map.


----------



## Gramps

Thanks for the list Weedy! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

When are guys planning on getting there Wed?


----------



## tom_in_orl

Wednesday is a little optimistic. We will be there on Thursday.


----------



## zack_attack

Hi, My brother and I will be in the Keys. we are thing of stopping by to say hi and fish a lot. H ope to see you down there.
Jeff


----------



## paint it black

If I can have my skiff and outboard by then, I'll try to swing through and hang out for a bit.
Not sure about camping the full trip.


----------



## Weedy

I don't care if you come down for one day or all the days!!!!!! Just come down!


----------



## HighSide25

2 ribeyes huh?


----------



## Weedy

For ME before you guys get down there!!!! [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] [smiley=tongueout.gif]


----------



## Un-shore

I would love to come but I snore.BAD! :-[

Last time I camped I woke up with three boy scouts trying to smother me with a pillow. I still think my wife payed them.


----------



## Gramps

> I would love to come but I snore.BAD! :-[
> 
> Last time I camped I woke up with three boy scouts trying to smother me with a pillow. I still think my wife payed them.


Oh boy, I'm in trouble then....   :-?


----------



## UmmBubba

Hopefully my wifes surgery will not be until after the trip as she's having both knees replaced and will need my assistance for a while.


----------



## gergheenoe

Hi all, Iam definitely in (vacation is approved)!! Will see Yall out there Thurs-Sun FO-SHO!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Sweet!


----------



## paint it black

my skiff wont be ready for a couple more weeks, so I don't know if I can make it!


----------



## DuckNut

Posted by: str8outha9c Posted on: Today at 4:24pm 
my skiff wont be ready for a couple more weeks, so I don't know if I can make it! 

Eric, I have to be in Coconut Grove on the 20th...if we can work out logistics, you can use my boat and I can pick it up as I pass back through. Will contact you soon.


----------



## HighSide25

went to ybor city this weekend for a bachelor party. the other thing that smells like fish(not gulp!) and has a bunch of glitter took all my $$$. doubtful i will make it this trip. have fun


----------



## gergheenoe

> went to ybor city this weekend for a bachelor party. the other thing that smells like fish(not gulp!) and has a bunch of glitter took all my $$$. doubtful i will make it this trip.  have fun


----------



## gheenoe

I will be there. Plan to convoy with the rest of the Stuart guys leaving from Ruby Tuesday's


----------



## imagheenoer

Walt,

Long time... Looks like I'll be able to make this one.

Bill and I are working out the details.

Look forward to seeing everyone.

Jeff


----------



## fishhawk

Can we get firewood there or should we bring some.


----------



## Un-shore

Weedy said; "Because this is a VERY popular campsite and fires are allowed, I would suggest that everyone bring a small amount of fire wood. You can buy the bags of it from publix, walmart etc and it is already cut and in a bag (no mess in the boat). One bag from everyone should be enough, otherwise, I guess we will have to go hunt some wood down.

Weedy"


----------



## Weedy

Less than two weeks, sure as heck hope my parts get here for my motor!!!!!!!!!!!!!! God I need this trip!!


----------



## Weedy

> Walt,
> 
> Long time...  Looks like I'll be able to make this one.
> 
> Bill and I are working out the details.
> 
> Look forward to seeing everyone.
> 
> Jeff



Glad you will be coming down!! Just make sure that Bill brings me some deer meat! If not, leave his azzzzz on the side of the road somewhere on the trip down!!!


----------



## fishhawk

Hey weedy, if your parts don't get in I got a motor you can use 25hp johnson just let me know 

Semper Peratus brother


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Walt,
> 
> Long time... Looks like I'll be able to make this one. Bill and I are working out the details. Look forward to seeing everyone.
> 
> Jeff


Glad to hear you guys are going to make it. [smiley=alcholic.gif]



> Can we get firewood there or should we bring some.


Bring some!


----------



## Weedy

> Hey weedy, if your parts don't get in I got a motor you can use 25hp johnson  just let me know
> 
> Semper Peratus brother



Thank you sir! However, I got this pretty little box when I got home yesterday! Now, I have to paint my daughters ceiling, go to the daycare fix a door and replace three electrical sockets. I.m also suppose to make up sometime with the wife from working so much the last few weeks! Guess it's gonna be a late night!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MATT

Heads up to everyone who will be driving thur Miami and stopping to eat or what ever. I lived down that way for 20 years and use this to slow down sticky fingers and light weight outboards.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=99547&?utm_source=internet_email&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1010B


----------



## iMacattack

Please dear Lord... let it warm up!


----------



## HighSide25

got some jobs(freelance) lined up for the following week.... might be able to $$$ make the trip! YAY


----------



## Weedy

> got some jobs(freelance) lined up for the following week.... might be able to $$$  make the trip!  YAY


Your worse than a damn women! I'm going, I'm not! I'm going, I'm not! I'm going, I'm not! Whatever......


----------



## Guest

Sorry guys, I'm out. Looks like MIL may finally be coming home that weekend.


----------



## fishhawk

Anybody still thinking about heading down on Wed.?


----------



## Gramps

Alright those on the Treasure Coast lets figure out how we are heading down.  I personally would rather take the Turnpike and try to avoid the Miami area as much as possible, but let me know what you want to do.

Below is Google Map link from Palm City to Port of the Islands.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...7533,-80.579224&spn=1.177747,2.463684&t=h&z=9 

Speak up if you are joining the wagon train leaving at 7 a.m. from Ruby Tuesday in Palm City. Or if you want to leave at 4 a.m. I'm good with that too! ;D


----------



## paint it black

> Alright those on the Treasure Coast lets figure out how we are heading down.  I personally would rather take the Turnpike and try to avoid the Miami area as much as possible, but let me know what you want to do.
> 
> Below is Google Map link from Palm City to Port of the Islands.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...7533,-80.579224&spn=1.177747,2.463684&t=h&z=9
> 
> Speak up if you are joining the wagon train leaving at 7 a.m. from Ruby Tuesday in Palm City. Or if you want to leave at 4 a.m. I'm good with that too!  ;D



Lol, there's nothing wrong with the Miami area!!!
lol


----------



## MATT

I think it is better to take turn pike to 595 west it becomes the Alligator Alley (I75) west to state road 29 south.


----------



## Gramps

Eric, no nothing wrong with Miami, just want to avoid the traffic. 

Matt, sounds good to me. You leading?


----------



## HighSide25

US1 is way quicker and better exposure for the boats


----------



## HighSide25

> got some jobs(freelance) lined up for the following week.... might be able to $$$  make the trip!  YAY
> 
> 
> 
> Your worse than a damn women! I'm going, I'm not! I'm going, I'm not! I'm going, I'm not! Whatever......
Click to expand...


got some jobs lined up for that weekend..... im offically OUT , take many pictures please and everyone must take a shot of whisky or rum for me!


----------



## costefishnt

wow. i am an idiot. my wife informed me that I will not be going to the glades for this invasion. seems our aniversary trumps my need to escape the hustle and bustle of my corporate life. 

i will be in sanibel that week end though. boat will be in tow.

sorry guys. she has the final say, but only because she has something I need


----------



## tom_in_orl

> wow. i am an idiot.



Yep, [smiley=finger.gif]

Tommy Jr is going to be [smiley=angry4.gif] He was looking forward to hanging out with Brandon.

Was anyone else planning on bringing their kids?


----------



## costefishnt

> wow. i am an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, [smiley=finger.gif]
> 
> Tommy Jr is going to be [smiley=angry4.gif] He was looking forward to hanging out with Brandon.
> 
> Was anyone else planning on bringing their kids?
Click to expand...

Brandon was pretty bummed as well. dang momma's. :n:


----------



## Weedy

> wow. i am an idiot. my wife informed me that I will not be going to the glades for this invasion. seems our aniversary trumps my need to escape the hustle and bustle of my corporate life.
> 
> i will be in sanibel that week end though. boat will be in tow.
> 
> sorry guys. she has the final say, but only because she has something I need



Well, at least you have a decent excuse (well, that's a matter of opionin!), good luck on the fishing, Been REEEEEEAL TOUGH around here lately so I have been told. Have fun and good luck with the fishin, LOOOOOOOOOSER!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Unofficial list based upon this thread.

*Planning on Going*
Weedy
tom_in_orl
perseverance32
iMacattack
Gramps
TomFL
MATT
sebastian_bud
DrDan
zero gravity
Eastcoast1
Lil Tate
gergheenoe
krainium
imagheenoer
Buck

*Undecided*
Fishfreek
Cru
skinnywater3
str8outha9c
JoshW
zack_attack


*I am in.... I am out.... I am in.... I am out.....*
costefishnt
whitesnooky
Chasing Tail
captnron


*Tides *
I use Round Key Tidal info for that area...

Thursday, March 18, 2010
3:22 AM EDT High tide 3.46 Feet
7:32 AM EDT Sunrise
8:48 AM EDT Moonrise
9:29 AM EDT Low tide 0.65 Feet
2:45 PM EDT High tide 4.09 Feet
7:36 PM EDT Sunset
10:16 PM EDT Low tide -0.26 Feet
10:20 PM EDT Moonset

Friday, March 19, 2010
4:08 AM EDT High tide 3.21 Feet
7:31 AM EDT Sunrise
9:27 AM EDT Moonrise
9:51 AM EDT Low tide 0.87 Feet
3:05 PM EDT High tide 4.14 Feet
7:36 PM EDT Sunset
11:00 PM EDT Low tide -0.27 Feet
11:18 PM EDT Moonset

Saturday, March 20, 2010
5:06 AM EDT High tide 2.93 Feet
7:30 AM EDT Sunrise
10:11 AM EDT Moonrise
10:13 AM EDT Low tide 1.09 Feet
3:35 PM EDT High tide 4.14 Feet
7:37 PM EDT Sunset
11:52 PM EDT Low tide -0.23 Feet

Sunday, March 21, 2010
12:18 AM EDT Moonset
6:20 AM EDT High tide 2.68 Feet
7:29 AM EDT Sunrise
10:35 AM EDT Low tide 1.30 Feet
11:01 AM EDT Moonrise
4:13 PM EDT High tide 4.08 Feet
7:37 PM EDT Sunset


----------



## Weedy

50/50 chance, but Beavis might be heading down also.


----------



## skinnywater3

I wont be able to make it.

Document it with pics please


----------



## tom_in_orl

At least there will be no bugs   [smiley=1-doh.gif]

Wednesday
Breezy with intervals of clouds and sunshine 
High  71°
Low  52°
NW at 16 mph * Gusts: 30 mph


Thursday
Nice with sunshine and patchy clouds
High  69°
Low  49°
NNW at 13 mph * Gusts: 24 mph


Friday
Plenty of sun
High  75°
Low  49°
E at 10 mph * Gusts: 19 mph


Saturday
Partly sunny
High  78°
Low  62°
N at 8 mph * Gusts: 16 mph

Sunday
Sunshine and patchy clouds 
High  80°
Low  64°
ESE at 8 mph * Gusts: 8 mph


----------



## JoshW

I'm out. Heading north.


----------



## iMacattack

I'm IN! To heck with the cold weather!


----------



## iMacattack

BTW I'm going to have the last of the 18" Microskiff stickers with me on sale. All the smaller 9" ones have been sold out. Get one while it lasts.


----------



## MATT

I can make room for one of the stickers....


----------



## Flyline

I'm out.. Take me off the list. I have too much chit to do and will have no spare time.

Have fun guys and BE SAFE out there!


----------



## HighSide25

> I'm out.. Take me off the list. I have too much chit to do and will have no spare time.
> 
> Have fun guys and BE SAFE out there!



in that case, im in! ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

Time to clean out the freezer. For the past couple years a few of us have grabbed a bunch of wild game from our freezers and brought it with. I have duck, pheasant, and quail this time.

I am thinking Friday night is going to be wild game night. Anyone else up for a little cook out? What you going bring?


----------



## iMacattack

I'll be there Saturday morning. Sucks cause that cookout sounds awesome.


----------



## Gramps

Tom - I don't have any game but have no problem bringing something, what is typical?


*Attn: Treasure Coast Group*

Post up if you are meeting at Ruby Tuesday's Thursday morning, I plan to leave at 7am sharp.  Route will be Florida Turnpike to 595 West/75 West to 29 South to 90/41 West till we arrive at Port of the Islands Marina.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...6.549223,-81.134033&spn=2.343764,4.927368&z=8


----------



## tom_in_orl

> I'll be there Saturday morning. Sucks cause that cookout sounds awesome.


Saturday? Can't make it any earlier?

I would hold off but by that time the food will have been in my cooler for a few more days that I would care for. So think of the Friday night BBQ as incentive to get their a little earlier 



> Tom - I don't have any game but have no problem bringing something, what is typical?


Bring what every you like to eat when you camp. I typically eat easy stuff most nights. Friday night will be the exception.


----------



## beavis

> Tom - I don't have any game but have no problem bringing something, what is typical?
> 
> 
> *Attn: Treasure Coast Group*
> 
> Post up if you are meeting at Ruby Tuesday's Thursday morning, I plan to leave at 7am sharp.  Route will be Florida Turnpike to 595 West/75 West to 29 South to 90/41 West till we arrive at Port of the Islands Marina.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...6.549223,-81.134033&spn=2.343764,4.927368&z=8



hey, just gonna throw this out there, but you might just want to take the sawgrass (869) expressway to 75 instead of taking it all the way to 595. Waaaaay easier.

and nope I won't be there


----------



## Gramps

Beavis that is the way I originally thought to go but MATT said otherwise, who is right? ;D


----------



## beavis

Both will work, my opinion is the sawgrass expressway route is a lot easier. take your pick, have fun.

the turnpike from pompano to sawgrass had construction going on and I don't think it is finished yet


----------



## Un-shore

Matt is probly used to towing a boat in broward traffic. 

Sawgrass is more peaceful. 

And no, the construction is not finished


----------



## Flyline

> I'm out.. Take me off the list. I have too much chit to do and will have no spare time.
> 
> Have fun guys and BE SAFE out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in that case, im in! ;D
Click to expand...

:bird: :bird:... ty.


----------



## tom_in_orl

An update from Weedy who is working today:

Port of the Islands Resort is giving a discount on parking if you mention that you are with the Microskiff group. If the person you talk to doesn't know about it then tell them we spoke with Lester.

*Special*
Launch fee $5
Parking $5/day (normally $10)


Note: Ramp opens at 6 AM and closes at 5 PM Sun-Thurs and 6 PM on Fri, Sat. You must launch before then if you want to launch at POI.

Port of the Islands Contact # (239) 642-3133


----------



## UmmBubba

Solid, thanks Tom!


----------



## fishhawk

Thanks weedy, Thanks Tom, I know I'm a little early but started packing the truck today.


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am packing tonight too  ;D

Tomorrow I will hopefully be fixing my transducer that I broke this weekend  :-[ Thats if the fedex package arrives on time.  :-/


----------



## MATT

> Beavis that is the way I originally thought to go but MATT said otherwise, who is right?  ;D


Sawgrass is fine just an extra toll and no Dunkin Dounts to stop at before getting on the alley...

If all works as planned for me I will be heading down Fri morning. Still waiting on one more thing to line up.

Scott if no wild game then Ribeyes from Sams Club would be my 2ed choice....($5.88 per pound today)


----------



## Gramps

> *Attn: Treasure Coast Group*
> 
> Post up if you are meeting at Ruby Tuesday's Thursday morning, I plan to leave at 7am sharp.  Route will be Florida Turnpike to 595 West/75 West to 29 South to 90/41 West till we arrive at Port of the Islands Marina.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...6.549223,-81.134033&spn=2.343764,4.927368&z=8


No one? No problem, just means I will be leaving earlier.


----------



## aflatsnut

I hope it's not too late for a noob. Been lurking for a while now, looks like I'll be able to go if y'all will have me. I'll be leaving from Brevard County and would like to meet up with Gramps for the ride down.

Let me know if this is OK


----------



## Gramps

> I hope it's not too late for a noob. Been lurking for a while now, looks like I'll be able to go if y'all will have me. I'll be leaving from Brevard County and would like to meet up with Gramps for the ride down.
> 
> Let me know if this is OK


I don't see any problem. I'll PM you this evening about meeting up on Thursday morning.


*Chokoloskee - Saltwater Fishing Report*

It just seems like this cold weather won't go away. I can't remember a winter like this; it just seems to hang on. In spite of the wind blowing out of the northwest most of the week, and the water temperatures still in the sixties, we were able find plenty of fish. The seatrout bite continues to be strong, the fish are large and it doesn't take long to catch a limit. The black drum and redfish have also been biting around the bars in the rivers and along the beaches. 

*Ten Thousand Islands - Saltwater Fishing Report*

We finally got a taste of spring weather the first week of March. Finally, no more long underware and heavy winter jackets. Calm winds and clear water has made fly fishing superb.

You can see it in the fishes reactions that they to are ready for warmer conditions.

Redfish has been the main target since the freeze, they tolerate the cold much better than the snook.  I am finding schools of redfish in the shallows mixed in with the mullet. There is black drum mixed in the bunch, just cruising along together. Some days I can't get the fish to eat the fly, other days it is a free for all, fish fighting over the flies. 
Borski sliders are working well, sliding them through the mud the reds just can't seem to resist.

And more.

This past week we have had a warming trend and the snook are finally cooperating. I have seen some real giants around, some over 20 pounds, basking in the sun. Until now, they have had a bad case of lock jaw, refusing everything. A lot of snook are still showing scars from the cold, marked up with soars and loose scales.

Oh and this! 

The same day, younger brother Gryfon jumped the first tarpon of the year, a 20 pound resident fish, but lost it on the second jump(no bow). An exciting first day in the 'Glades to say the least.

On the cooler days when the reds and snook are being snobbish, I have been targeting trout over shell bottoms in 3-4 foot of water. Trout fill in the empty gaps along with ladyfish and jacks. Some real nice trout have been caught up to 24 inches. The flies are heavily weighted and bright in color with a slow hopping retrieve.

I may just call in sick tomorrow....


----------



## tom_in_orl

Great Report, Thanks!


----------



## Weedy

I'm ready to leave NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 20hrs and counting


----------



## tom_in_orl

*UPDATE* 


I am heading out tomorrow afternoon. Looks like Panther Key may be a little too exposed to the wind. Weedy and I talked it over and we are going to try and set up on Hog Key. It has a very protected area on the west side. See the map below for details. I will be flying an orange hunting vest on a stick or push pole outside our camp spot so you can spot us.

*We will also be monitoring channel 64* on the radio so if you don't find us just holler.

You should also be able to see our location using my SPOT device at this URL:

http://share.findmespot.com/shared/faces/viewspots.jsp?glId=0MMVmdsLqYGGsEOedBZ4fE79Bay31tNqI





















If for some reason we end up in another location I will run back to the Port of the Island boat ramp and leave a message with our GPS coordinates and probably a marked map on Thursday morning.


----------



## Weedy

If I can remember to load it, I am going to try and fly the second best flag around. A yellow "Don't Tread on Me" flag. Just have to try and pull it down without the boss seeing (wife) me take it down.
Looking forward to seeing everyone down there.

Weedy


PS, 50/50 chance the cell phones will work, if they do, my # is 239-770-0692.


----------



## Gramps

I hate you guys... ;D See ya in 24 hours!!


----------



## iMacattack

UPDATE

The spot link above is confirmed working. 

Type :Check in/OK
Latitude :25.86375
Longitude :-81.55707
Time :Wednesday, March 17, 2010 4:42:29 PM

Hog Key is where the party is at! I won't make it till Saturday...


----------



## anytide

Capt. Jan has the three "TUFF-tiller" extensions from the tiller review..
1- with kill-button linkage on the end of handle (picture on home page).
1- with linkage at base of grip.
1- with NO linkage.
ALL are 40" in length, and molded off a 25 hp merc./mariner grip
will work on smaller hp grip with filler of some kind .
Capt. Jan will bring them to campout if anyone wants them.
    -2 with linkage $ $40.00 ea.
    -1 without $ 20.00 
   OR   ;D the Capt. can start a auction/raffle with them for fun.. ??? I'll leave it up to him -Ya'll have a good time and be safe-good fishing to ya.
             thanks again   -anytide


----------



## Gramps

Well I'm heading out with Inlet1 at 5am tomorrow morning. 


[smiley=supercool.gif]

See ya'll in 5 days...


----------



## Weedy

Well guys, this JUST SUCKS!!! I'm sitting at home with a broke motor!!!!! Took it to a local shop to have the carb rebuilt and keep my money in the local area. Well, guess what, I'm sitting at my house on my computer because it runs worse now than it did before I took it to the shop [smiley=1-tears2.gif]
I couldn't get any further than about a mile from the ramp and it started to act up reeeeeeeeal bad. Babbied it back to the ramp and loaded her up. Well on the slooooooooooow ride back to the ramp I got in touch with the shop owner, let's just say it was NOT a PG13 phone call[smiley=skull1.gif]. I think I am going to avoid that shop and go back down to the glades. I have a line on another 25hp, but I have to drive to Miami to pick it up. Hope to see ya'll down there sometime today.
Weedy

[smiley=skull1.gif]


----------



## Guest

Have a nice trip! I'll be in Mingo starting on the 27th!

*With the cold temps this winter and rain in the last couple weeks I would prepare for the mosquito's BIG TIME! That combo combined with climbing temperatures may make them pretty bad along with all the other biting bugs. I would bring: Deet, Off, a few Thermo Cells, when you wake-up spray some RAID around your tent making sure not to get it on the tent (which is bad for a number of reasons), good camp fire and I personally use mosquito netting to cover the door to the tent and sometimes inside as well. This makes like a butterfly door and they have a hard time getting into the tent and bothering you while sleeping, that is until morning when about two-thousand of the blood suckers are struck in between the tent and fly. No need for an alarm clock!*

Sorry about the large text, but this works very well as I have camped the Back County in ENP in the summer a bunch of times which for the average person is insane! LOL!


----------



## Un-shore

Thank you Brazilnut, I've been secretly trying in vein to make this trip with one obstacle after another and now thinking about all them miskweetoes just made me say "F" it.

I've camped on Elliot key in August...  NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Festus

I'm so jealous.......just too far to drive down from Atlanta. Hope ya'll have a great time...post lots of pics!!


----------



## paint it black

UGH! I wish I had my skiff!!!!!!


----------



## deerfly

Tom better move around a bit more or convince everyone the Spot was turned off during any hero shot activity he might come back with. We already know the drunken sailor pics will be from the camp site, which leaves the rest of these locations possibilities for the catchin' photos.


----------



## djorgens

if you zoom in, switch to satellite view, & look along the West side of the island near the Southernmost reported spot you can see ~10 or so boats pulled up onto the beach (like it was a popular big group camp site)..  

You have to use his SPOT link: http://share.findmespot.com/shared/faces/viewspots.jsp?glId=0MMVmdsLqYGGsEOedBZ4fE79Bay31tNqI

Hopefully the wind & cool temps will keep them skeeters & no-seeums away...


----------



## david_kohler

Did anyone have any problems with buzzards eating the rubber seals out of the windows of their trucks when they left their truck down there?  I told a friend about this tread and he went there and had a good time, but when they got back to the trucks every window had the rubber weather stripping eaten away and scrathes and bird poop all over them.  They asked the people that worked there and they said they knew about this problem.  I feel bad for telling them to go there :-[  just wondering if anyone else had this problem.  dklk


----------



## Weedy

Tom had the same problem, he had a bunch of the weather stripping tour up on his truck. I had bird crap all over my truck and they tried to get to the weather stripping on my truck. However the gaps were too small and I was lucky.


----------



## Brett

http://www.miamiherald.com/2010/04/05/v-fullstory/1565032/glades-vultures-eat-anything-even.html

http://www.tampabay.com/news/bizarre/article791122.ece

Not just a 'glades problem, there are news articles from all over that tell the same story.
Vultures are migratory birds and bring their "meals on wheels" habits with them.


----------



## david_kohler

That is just crazy. I thought my friend was joking at first.


----------



## beavis

from Flamingo, put a tarp over your vehicle when you go


----------



## tom_in_orl

It was a $500 bill to replace the two door strips and cowl below the windshield.  A tarp or cover is a good idea.


----------



## deerfly

next time pic up some road kill on the way down and toss it in the back of your truck. A couple opossum's, raccoons and maybe a cat or two should keep them off the weather stripping until you get back...


----------



## greyfusion

I’m ready.


----------



## fjmaverick

tom_in_orl said:


> It was a $500 bill to replace the two door strips and cowl below the windshield.  A tarp or cover is a good idea.


F that. When did the vulture car thing all start? Its news to me.


----------



## redfish5

greyfusion said:


> I’m ready.


...9 years later


----------



## greyfusion

Yep...


----------



## greyfusion

Set up 1 a month from 3rd week in November to April...


----------



## richg99

re Buzzards...just wonder if a shot of pepper spray all around the windows would keep them away...unless it rained.


----------



## georgiadrifter

fjmaverick said:


> F that. When did the vulture car thing all start? Its news to me.


They got me a few years ago. Been using a tarp ever since.

FYI....the park service has warning signs posted around the lot.


----------



## DBStoots

I had a custom cover for the truck, but now I have a new vehicle and need to use a tarp. They are the worst from late fall through winter as I think they are migratory. I told the park rangers that if they would shoot a few of them and hang them up on posts in the parking lot, the problem might end! Anybody want to buy a custom cover for a Ram 1500?


----------

